# Cyan + olive green?



## Pickle (Oct 25, 2011)

Im looking for a new jacket, and i found one that i like. The only thing, is that it is olive green, and my snowpants are cyan. I cant decide if those two colors work together.. 
help me out?


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

they dont, but who cares?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Agreed. They won't match. Probably doesn't matter much though as long as you like the gear you have to wear. Color is non factor for me, I'm all about the performance.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Riley212 said:


> they dont, but who cares?


Why are comments like that always made here, this is the fricking fashion section :thumbsdown:

But ya those 2 colours would be weird together.


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

people really need to stop with the "colors dont matter!" comments. to some people, they do.

but yeah you'd look pretty funky with that.


----------



## lethies91 (Nov 26, 2011)

Agreed I think it would look odd


----------

